# Dual Channel 266 oder 400 für mein 2100+ Palomino?



## arrg (4. Februar 2005)

Erstmal vorneweg mein System:
2100+ Palomino
2x512MB TwinMos Twister im DualChannel
Abit Nf7 usw.

ist est besser mein RAM mit 266MHZ  und ein Timing von 2.0-2-2-6  ODER bei 400MHZ  bei 2.0-3-3-8 laufen zu lassen? Ich habe mal ein Benchark mit Sandra gemacht und da kam folgendes raus = 

266.... RAM Bandwith int Buff`d aEMMX/aSSE 2059 MB/s
266 .... RAM  Bandwith float Buff`d aEMMX/aSSE 1973 MB/s

400 ... RAM Bandwith int Buff`d aEMMX/aSSE 2050 MB/s
400 ... RAM Bandwith float Buff`d aEMMX/aSSE 1945 MB/s

ok man könnte sagen von den werten her das man mit 266 besser fährt aber ich bin mir nicht sicher und wollte die communtity noch einmal befragen!

thx


----------



## arrg (8. Februar 2005)

no comment?


----------



## fluessig (9. Februar 2005)

Die Werte in deinem Benchmark liegen nicht wirklich signifikant auseinander. Anhand dieser Werte wäre es mir egal wie die Speicher laufen.

Aber aufgrund des schnelleren Timings würde ich wohl die 266er Variante wählen.


----------



## arrg (9. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich habe gestern mal probiert was so geht und zwar konnte ich den RAM bei 2.0-2-2-2 laufen lassen(bei 266MHz) .... was kann meinem RAM passieren wenn ich ihn permanent unter diesen Timings laufen lasse? Mit welchem Programm kann ich  die Temperatur des RAM auslesen?

htx


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. Februar 2005)

Jeder der seinen Rechner tuned sollte mindestens ein Sensorthermometer haben.
Mann sollte sich aber besser gleich eine sensorgesteuerte Lüferkontrolle besorgen damit nichts durchbrennen kann. (z.B. AeroGate)
Außerdem frage ich mich sowieso wie diese unsinnigen Werte rauskommen.


----------



## arrg (9. Februar 2005)

welche Werte? kennt jemand nun ein Programm womit ich die RAM Temperatur auslesen kann?

thx


----------

